# Piratage ICloud



## Johny29 (29 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

j’ai reçu hier un mail d’Apple me disant que mon nom sur mon compte ICloud avait été modifié. Ce nouveau nom était MonPrénom ça c vu hc y MonNom.
J’ai fait attention à une tentative de phishing et je suis allé sur la page appleid.apple.com pour vérifier. Et effectivement c’était le cas. 
J’ai tout de suite modifié mon mot de passe. Rien d’autre n’avait été changé. 
J’ai plusieurs questions :
- L’identification à deux facteurs est activée. 
Les appareils de confiance sont mon iPhone et mon IMac. J’ai reçu le mail de modification sans un mail de connexion. Comment ce hacker a pu accéder à mon compte? 
- Quel est son intérêt à modifier mon nom?
Je n’en vois qu’un. A me forcer à changer mon mot de passe. Présence d’un keylogger sur mon iPhone? Il n’est pas jailbreaké. Est ce possible?
Merci de m’éclairer,
Bonne journée.


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2021)

Ça ne va pas répondre à ta question, mais voici 2 liens vidéos que je t'invite à regarder, ça fait partie d'un reportage passé récemment sur France 2...











...il n'y a pas besoin d'être piraté.  Ce qui est sidérant est que si on achète un smartphone lambda tout neuf et qu'on l'allume, sans rien faire des données sont envoyées ! Sur le fond, c'est ce que nous faisons en téléchargeant une ou des applications, en donnant bêtement des autorisations qui paraissent anodines qui fait que tout le contenu de nos chers smartphones est vendu !


----------

